
Ask HN: What regulations apply to my company? How do we know we're compliant? - playbook_ops
Are there any good resources to understand what regulations &#x2F; laws apply to my business? As a small business owner I&#x27;m finding it very difficult &#x2F; time-consuming &#x2F; expensive to understand what regulations are relevant, let alone have confidence that we&#x27;re in compliance.<p>Previous experience working at large companies (2,000+ employees) suggested that most companies eventually give up and pay professional services firms (accountants, lawyers, process consultants) to help them cobble together the necessary docs before an audit but that&#x27;s beyond our means right now. Curious what other folks have seen with regard to understanding compliance &#x2F; regulatory liabilities and executing against those. Thanks!
======
wsh
Your lament is not an unusual one for a business owner; it’s unfortunate that
legislators and regulators sometimes overlook or disregard the costs of
compliance, especially for smaller firms.

Areas of regulation that apply to most small businesses, such as employment
law, taxation, and consumer protection, are discussed in many books available
from publishers [1] and business organizations [2]. A comprehensive, one-
volume textbook on business law can also be a good starting place. These
resources are valuable not only for the specific information they contain, but
also to help identify areas for further inquiry. This sometimes involves
professional advice, but it may just mean checking the website of the relevant
government agency.

Indeed, many agencies publish guidance about the laws and regulations they
administer. Examples include the IRS’s _Employer’s Tax Guide_ [3], the
_California Employer’s Guide_ [4], and _Your California Seller’s Permit_ [5].

Obviously, in more specialized and heavily regulated fields, it’s expected
that businesses will have competent advisors. No one reads _Becoming a
National Bank_ [6] and then successfully applies for a bank charter, for
example, without help from lawyers and others familiar with the process.

[1] [https://store.nolo.com/products/legal-guide-for-starting-
and...](https://store.nolo.com/products/legal-guide-for-starting-and-running-
a-small-business-runs.html) [2]
[https://store.calchamber.com/10032179-mastqb/products/employ...](https://store.calchamber.com/10032179-mastqb/products/employment-
law/hr-quick-guide-for-california-employers) [3] [https://www.irs.gov/forms-
pubs/about-publication-15](https://www.irs.gov/forms-pubs/about-
publication-15) [4]
[https://www.edd.ca.gov/pdf_pub_ctr/de44.pdf](https://www.edd.ca.gov/pdf_pub_ctr/de44.pdf)
[5]
[http://www.cdtfa.ca.gov/formspubs/pub73.pdf](http://www.cdtfa.ca.gov/formspubs/pub73.pdf)
[6] [https://www.occ.treas.gov/publications/publications-by-
type/...](https://www.occ.treas.gov/publications/publications-by-
type/licensing-manuals/becoming-a-national-bank.pdf)

~~~
playbook_ops
Super helpful, thank you! I'll check out the books you mentioned as a starting
point.

------
anoncoward111
Do a google search for Broker Briefcase. Some of their documents have leaked
out onto the web and they do a pretty good job of summarizing and sorting fed
and state and local requirements.

Spoiler alert it's all pretty annoying and silly laws and formulas and really
the main problem is if you are ever audited or targeted for investigation,
they will go hunting for where you aren't compliant at that time.

------
gesman
You always non-compliant.

The task is to get you more compliant than the guy next door - so he'll be an
easier target.

The way to get there depends on industry you're in.

